# E/M billing w/proc out of ASC?



## Jen Verlinda (May 7, 2009)

Hi all, first time poster here.  I just started at a dermatology clinic and have a question about coding in our ASC.  

What is the proper way to code (or more beneficial way) when the Dr. codes a 99213-25 out of the ASC along with the procedures which are 11602-excision of malignant lesion 1.1-2.0 cm and the repair code of 13101.  

Basically should the Dr. see the patient in clinic and then move to the ASC for repair? Or will the 99213-25 in the ASC be reduced?  The ASC is pretty new here so the procedures on billing are pretty green.  Any help would be GREATLY appreciate.  Thanks so much!

Jen Verlinda-CPC


----------



## katerock1 (May 8, 2009)

Does that need to be done in the ASC?  It's an office visit here.
99213-25
11602
13101


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 8, 2009)

I agree with katerock1.  Those procedures are done in the office.  Also, if the patient was schedulde for the excision, you can't code the E/M separately.


----------



## katerock1 (May 8, 2009)

right, unless a separate E/M service was provided, not related to the surgery.


----------

